# Noticed our pup being a bit unstable "wobbly" in rear on occasion, is this normal?



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

*Noticed our pup being a bit unstable "wobbly" in rear on occasion, is this normal?*

Hi,

Maximus will be 9 weeks old this Wednesday; we brought him home just over 7.5 weeks. 

I've noticed a couple of times over the past week and a half that he seemed a bit unstable, almost as if he was struggling to walk straight. Usually after he goes to the bathroom and maybe once or twice when he gets up from laying down. 

I've never heard of anything like this before and figured it's just a pup growing up and getting used to his body. 

Is this normal? Is this something I should be concerned about? 

I haven't noticed it often, but enough where it stuck out. 

Thanks!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Can you post a video?


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

No, I don't have one unfortunately. I wish I could describe it better... When I've noticed it, it seems almost as if his back end is not aligned with the front. Ever see a video of a deer trying to learn to walk the first time? Sort of along those lines... 

But since no one has said it's normal... it has me a little concerned. It would be hard to record it, since it happens so infrequently, but I'll try. I'll keep a very good eye on him the next couple of weeks and see if I can catch it on video (if it's still happening). I've noticed it maybe 6 times in the past week and a half.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I have seen puppies that moved like you described. The ones I, personally, have seen were all from show lines. They did grow out of it. But it was more of an all-of-the-time occurrence.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Zeus was doing this until last week! He would also run funny and have one hind leg trip him over the other, and all the suddenly he started using his hind legs properly.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Zeus is showlines though...that is typical for them. I have raised two working line pups, one west german, one west german x czech and have not seen this-yes, a video try to catch!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Ahh I see, yeah it seamed like he just needed to develop strength in his back end. And now everything looks normal =) he is fast!
It did scare us at first it looked like he had no idea what back legs are. 

Facebook

Facebook


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks, Neko, makes me feel a little more at ease  When I saw it, it just seemed typical, but I thought it was odd that when I noticed it, it was basically after he peed. 

He's a west german/czech working line pup jocoyn. I'll try my best to catch it on video, but I know it will be hard. But I'll definitely keep an eye out for it and see if it's still occuring. 

Hopefully it's just like Zeus and be something he will outgrow  I haven't noticed it since Saturday, but between the potty trips all night and my 4 year old goofball, I haven't had much sleep the past week and a half and probably woudn't notice a truck running over my foot at this point


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I can't wait for a full night sleep. 

But yeah keep watching him, when we first saw this happening after a nap, we actually were thinking that maybe he walks funny on our carpet. I was worried, but wanted to give it time, his back end was always lower and he stumbled when tried to run and fall over allot. also tripped over toys. It started changing very fast this past week. now i can't outrun him and his back end looks so much better! he really did give us a scare. I hope Max just needs some muscle development he is so little! 

also enjoy while he is wobbly, Zeus now jumps and all 4 paws leave the ground, he jumps high!!! for a lil pup! the control of back legs, gives them many ideas. 

I hope all is ok =) seams like you have almost the same start with your pup as we did! 

Also if he is on Flegyl, it can mess with nerves, muscles, taste buds etc... our pup was biting his back leg while on it and stopped after. So good chance your pup has medication reaction as well. Give him some time to recover.


----------



## Chaps (Feb 3, 2013)

Our pup, Murph, who is of showline, did this at that age. It was more prominent on our slippery concrete floors. He is now about 16 weeks and doesn't do it nearly as much. Give it a couple weeks and see if it improves 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks all. Funny thing is I never noticed it inside... he does have an issue with the hardwood and tile though in the house  It was pretty funny watching him chase a toy and slide a few inches past his target! Surprisingly, he's fairly sure footed in the house now.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I have seen pups from ALL lines move funny at that age...they are puppies...wobbly, goofy, growing into themselves...if he indicates pain or discomfort, goes off food etc, take him in for a checkup. Otherwise just let him grow up.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

My puppy was wobbly too, which worried me. Then when he stopped wobbling he started walking into things, making me worry even more, lol. Enjoy your puppy


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sounds like a strength issue. Exercise should help.
Possibly too much rear angulation?
My ASL never had wobbly issues, she always moved like a miniature adult GSD.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Blanketback said:


> My puppy was wobbly too, which worried me. Then when he stopped wobbling he started walking into things, making me worry even more, lol. Enjoy your puppy


LOL!

Well ours found the joy of slip and slide in the kitchen so he flips his water dish and slides into walls, corners, table and chairs.....


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks all. I'm enjoying him, he's a great little guy. Pretty sure he's just growing into himself and I didn't notice anything yesterday. On our first walk, my daughter wanted to run home the last 2 houses and Max followed in pursuit  So now on every walk when we get two houses away, he sprints the rest of the way. He's a fast little pup and he looks fine when running.


----------

